# Fleas



## Deb-04 (Aug 3, 2016)

Am I right in assuming that flea and tick shampoo is just an added way to prevent fleas and that we should also use a frontline type treatment?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you want an alternative to chemical treatment you could try Billy No Mates.
I'm not convinced how effective shampoos are and I do not like to use chemicals on my dogs monthly. I have used advocate and advantage spot on, but never all year round.


----------

